# Antioch, California       April 8th & 9th



## BarbaraInCalif (Apr 5, 2011)

Golden Gate Historical Bottle Society Show.....


----------



## nhglass (Apr 5, 2011)

I am going to try to make it as its in my neck of the woods. Anyone else going ?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope to be there, along with Max and Chuck. Still fighting pneumonia for the 7th week. How DO YOU get rid of this s**t? Killer, mind altering, antibiotics seem to putting it down. LOL


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm planning on being there as well. It was a great show for me last year as I was able to acquire a very nice variant 1 Dr. Renz's bitters. Hoping to find a new acquisition again this year.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Apr 6, 2011)

> Still fighting pneumonia......


 Sorry to hear you've been sick Mike.  If you aren't up to the whole drive to Antioch we can meet up Friday at Hwy 12 and 99 or 5 and I will drive the rest of the way in my mighty Prius.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be there Saturday early.  I'd like to finally meet up with a few of the forum folks that I haven't met already.  Hope to see you there....Ron


----------



## nhglass (Apr 6, 2011)

I am looking to go Saturday early, hope to see some of the people on this site there []


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really?!  I missed another show!  Why are the shows never posted more then a few days in advance?  Shit... No offense meant and this is not directed at anyone, but shit


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Matt,

 May I direct your attention Right Cheer!





 Here's a special preview of coming attractions:

 Apr 16, 2011 
 Salisbury, NC	Piedmont Bottle Club is hosting it's 5th annual Bottle and Pottery Show & Sale 8:00am-2:00pm at the Salisbury Civic Center, 315 S.Boundary Street (AKA Martin Luther King Jr Ave), Salisbury, NC 28144. Free Admission - No Early Buyers. Dealer setup 6:30am. Free Bottle & Pottery Appraisals. Show Info: John Patterson, (704) 636-9510, Email: ncmilks@carolina.rr.com, or Jimmie Wood (704) 692-7888 or Chuck Rash (704) 732-0373. Club web page: www.antiquebottles.com/piedmont

 Apr 17, 2011 
 Rochester, NY	The Genesee Valley Bottle Collectors Assoc. 41st Annual Show & Sale 9am-3pm at the Minett Hall, Monroe County Fairgrounds, Route 15A & Calkins RD, Rochester, NY. Info: AARON WEBER, PH: (585) 226-6345 or LARRY FOX, PH: (585) 394-8958, Email: gvbca@frontiernet.net or website at www.gvbca.org

 Apr 17, 2011 
 Harrisonburg, VA	Historical Bottle Diggers of Virginia 40th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm Sun at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds, US Route 11 (Exit 243 off I-81), South of Harrisonburg, VA. Normally have 60-70 tables. Info: Sonny Smiley phone: (540) 434-1129, 1025 Greendale Rd., Harrisonburg, VA 22801, Email: lithiaman1@yahoo.com

 Apr 29-30, 2011 
 Liberty, NC	Liberty Antique Festival has over 300 dealers. A few bottles can be found. From I-85 in Burlington, take the Hwy 49 exit and head south to Liberty. Then follow signs. Put on by Janmar Promotions, PO Box 939, Liberty, NC 27298. Call Vito or Mary Ellen Sico or Janet Hill at (336) 622-3040 or 622-3535. Info: www.libertyantiquesfestival.com

 Apr 30, 2011 
 Aiken, SC	The Horse Creek Bottle Club's 3rd annual show and sale will be held at the 12,250-square foot H. Odell Weeks Activities Center, 1700 Whiskey Road, Aiken, SC 29803. It's air conditioned. Dealer setup 7am-9pm. Show hours 9am-3pm. Free admission, but donations accepted for club-supported charity. No early buyers. INFO: Geneva Greene, (803) 593-2271, or Mike Newman, (706) 829-8060.

 May 1, 2011 
 Antioch, IL	Antique Bottle Club of Northern Illinoisâ€™ 36th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 2pm - free admission) at the Antioch Senior Center, 817 Holbeck, Antioch, IL. Info: Greg Schueneman, ph: (847) 623-7572, Email: anteak_gramps@yahoo.com or John Puzzo, ph: (815) 338-7582, Email: johnpuzzo@sbcglobal.net

 May 1, 2011 
 Brick, NJ	The Jersey Shore Bottle Club's 38th, Antique Bottle, Post Card and Local Memorabilia Show & Sale, Sunday 8:30 AM to 2 PM, at the Brick Elks, 2491 Hooper Ave (Old Hooper Ave) Brick, NJ, 08723. Info: RICH PEAL 732-267-2528, Email: manodirt@msn.com

 May 1, 2011 
 Utica, NY	Mohawk Valley Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 17th Annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale (9am - 2:30pm) at the Sons Of Italy Lodge, 644 Bleecker St, Utica, NY 13501. Info: Peter Bleiberg, 7 White Pine Rd, New Hartford, NY, ph: (315) 735-5430, Email: pmbleiberg@aol.com

 May 6-7, 2011 
 Gray, TN	 The State Of Franklin Antique Bottle & Collectibles Assoc. 13th Annual Show & Sale at the Appalachian Fairgrounds in Gray TN (Johnson City, TN-Bristol, VA area). 150 tables available-Friday, May 6th early buyers ($10 admission) & dealer setup, 12 PM-6 PM; May 7th, 8 AM-2 PM-open to the public with FREE admission. Info: MELISSA MILNER (423) 928-4445, Email: Mmilner12@chartertn.net

 May 7, 2011 
 Mansfield, OH	The Ohio Bottle Club's 33rd Annual Mansfield Antique Bottle & Advertising Show & Sale, (8 AM to 2 PM early buyers Fri. 2 to 6 PM), at the Richland County Fairgrounds, Trimble Rd. Exit, U.S. Rt. 30, Mansfield, OH. Info: BILL KOSTER, PO Box 585, Barberton, OH 44203, PH: (330) 690-2794.

 May 13-14, 2011 
 Columbia City, IN	Insulator, Bottle, & Antique Sale. Friday: Dealer Set-up: Noon to 3:00 PM, Show: 3:00 to 7:00 PM. Seminar: 7:00 to 8:00 on Indiana Fruit Jar companies. Saturday: Dealer Set-up: 6:00 to 9:00 AM. Show: 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM. First 8 ft. table is $25.00, additional tables are $20.00. Display tables available, first come first served. Contact: CHUCK DITTMAR: 260-485-7669, 5209 Forest Grove Dr. Fort Wayne, IN 46835 or GENE HAWKINS: Email: gene.hawkins@mchsi.com

 May 14, 2011
 Chehalis, WA	Washington Bottle Collectors Association Annual Spring Insulator, Bottle and Collectible Show. Saturday, 9 AM - 3 PM. Dealer set up and early admission Friday, May 13, 1-7 PM. Southwest Washington Fairgrounds, Chehalis, WA. INFO: ROBIN HARRISON (206) 522-2135, Email: robin3250@comcast.net or WARREN LHOTKA (206) 329-8412, Email: wlbottleguy@yahoo.com

 May 15, 2011
 Millville, NJ	New Jersey Antique Bottle Club (NJABC) Millville Annual Show and Sale, 9am-3pm at the Elks Lodge of Millville, 1815 East Broad Street, Millville, NJ. Info: JOE BUTEWICZ, 24 Charles Street, South River, NJ 08882, PH: (732) 236-9945, Email: botlman@msn.com

 May 15, 2011
 Washington, PA	Washington County Antique Bottle Club, 37th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, at the Alpine Star Lodge, 735 Jefferson Ave., (Exit 17 off I-70), Washington, PA. Info: RUSS CRUPE, 52 Cherry Road, Avella, PA 15312, PH: (724) 345-3653 or (412) 298-7831, Email: heidirus@gmail.com

 May 21, 2011
 Coventry, CT	The Museum of Connecticut Glass Bottle and Glass Show, Sat. 9am-1pm, early buyers 8am, at the Museum of Connecticut Glass, Rt. 44 & North River Road, Coventry, CT. Info: www.glassmuseum.org


----------

